# Applying to Film School Again



## santoki (Mar 6, 2008)

I'm starting this thread as I prepare for the worst...being that I haven't been invited for interviews at either Columbia or UCLA.    Basically I want to ask a question to those who applied to film schools more than once. Did you guys apply again right away or did you wait a while before doing so? I want to get an idea of what your experience was like and the reception from the schools on your second or third (or however many) tries.


----------



## SeattleCinemaniac (Mar 6, 2008)

Good evening, Santoki.

Before I say anything else, I want to personally thank you for making the brave decision to start this thread. I can tell that you're in a position in which countless applicants have found themselves in the past and will continue to find themselves in the future. This is a discussion that absolutely must be had, if for no other reason than to provide encouragement to future graduate school students who regularly visit this forum.

To relate my own experience, this is my third consecutive year applying to graduate school. Last year and the year before it, I applied to UCLA alone and was rejected both times. After heeding the advice of my undergraduate mentor, I decided to diversify my portfolio and expand my field to seven applications among seven schools. Here is the current status of each application:

AFI Directing - no word as yet
Columbia Film MFA - no word as yet
Columbia Film Studies MFA - no word as yet
NYU Film MFA - rejected
NYU Cinema Studies MA - rejected
UCLA Production/Directing MFA - no word as yet
USC Critical Studies MA - no word as yet

Like yourself, I have prepared myself for the possibility of getting seven rejections. If this should happen, I am going to set about padding my resume by undertaking projects that will add skills to my arsenal. The key to reapplying to film school -- and I believe this wholeheartedly -- is not only persisting but also making each subsequent application an improvement over the last.

Whatever you do, DO NOT let yourself get caught up in self-defeating games of mental blackjack. What I mean by this is stop thinking to yourself, "They'll never take me because I waited too long after graduating from undergraduate college to apply" or "they'll never take me because I'm too old" or "they'll never take me because I don't have a background in the arts" or "they'll never take me because I've already applied twice and because they keep my name on file, my application has the scent of desperation it by now". In short, stop thinking of the reasons they won't take you and start thinking of the reasons they will.

Consider this. Morgan Spurlock (of "Supersize Me" fame) was rejected from USC five times. Look where he is now. Think he cared about what the admissions department thought of his age or his background? If you don't think persistence pays off, think again.

In closing, I strongly encourage you to reapply if indeed you find yourself rejected from both Columbia and UCLA. Did you apply to any other schools? If not, make sure you do so next year. Learn as much as you can about each school and tailor your application to fit each program. That will prove your versatility and in turn, make you more competitive.

I hope this helps. Don't ever hesitate to contact me with any questions.

Take care of yourself, never stop learning, and don't even think about giving up.

Respectfully,

J.G.


----------



## Jayimess (Mar 6, 2008)

If it's any reassurance, one of my classmates applied three times before she got in.

She's brilliant.

Don't give up.  Approach your submissions with fresh eyes, and try to figure where you went wrong.

Writing is rewriting, and filmmaking is editing.


----------



## FLFilmFan (Mar 6, 2008)

i am going to echo jayimess and say that just because you are rejected from a school doesnt mean that will be the same the second time around.

i have been rejected from the fsu film school twice already as an undergrad and on saturday, i will have the opportunity to interview with that same staff for their graduate program.

i have deferred my film school education until i went to grad school because i didnt feel i was mature enough.  i felt back then i didnt suffer enough to be able to call myself a filmmaker.  now, it is my turn and i have gotten interviews with afi, nyu, columbia, and fsu.

the key for me is to know where to apply to and why you want to apply to those schools.  i did extensive research and if i could have afforded it i would have applied to all the schools on my list and i will list them here for you to look at:

fsu
nyu
afi
columbia
chapman
ut austin
loyola marymount
usc
ucla
cal arts
arts institute of chicago
north carolina school of the arts
oxford
london film school

if i could afford it, i would have applied to them all.  they are all great schools and i would be honored to be a part of any of them.  take a look at the schools i listed above and pick 4 and apply to those.  it could cost you 1000 dollars in application fees, gre fees (2 times for me), and mailing time, but it is all worth it.  i hate applying and it kills my brain.  the only reason i didnt apply to usc or ucla is because i was too lazy because the deadline was so early.

i am not going to be the a-hole that told me after i was rejected twice from a school and tell you to go climb the ladder and work your way up because its faster and cheaper.

there is a reason why people apply so many times and there is a reason why the greatest of filmmakers come from film institutions.  you would be full of yourself if you said you were only going there for a degree or a piece of paper.

despite the 6 figure debt and the life of misery, i wouldnt thing twice about making the decision to getting into a film school that i feel comfortable with.

i am rambling, but i hope there was a sentence that you can take with you.  that would have been a success.  if you ever have any questions about my process of film school, feel free to ask me, pm me or even email me at appleguy00(at)gmail(dot)com

best,


----------



## santoki (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks for your responses everyone. If the rejection letters do come rolling in, I will definitely apply again. It's just that the thought of going through another round of all this makes me go crazy. However, I think I'll be a bit more sane once the current acceptance/rejection letters come in and I find space to breathe! I guess the plus side of reapplying is that I'll have more time to prepare myself for school. I'll also have some extra time to enjoy myself before classes and projects consume my life.    

I'll contact you guys when more questions or concerns arise. Thanks again!


----------



## Dream of a Rarebit Fiend (Mar 7, 2008)

Hello Everyone!

I think that this is a fantastic query.  I have talked with several NYU Production people - who are indeed high on the food chain of the admissions committee - and have found the same (and very genuine) response from all: they notice when you reapply and it's to your benefit!  Graduate schools look for those who have drive and are passionate, even in the face of past rejections.  

My best advice is to start writing, make some films, take photos, look for internships, do what makes you most happy and then re-apply!

Best of luck to all!


----------



## Calliegrl03 (Mar 7, 2008)

Just keep going. I'm applying again. It's just gonna make work harder and perfect your craft, yaar!


----------



## Winterreverie (Mar 8, 2008)

Just an FYI-- Chapman accepts applications through may 1st-- If you feel you can't wait another year to apply, you may want to cast your net in that direction. No guarantees though.

Good luck-- and remember, for most schools writing is everything in the application.


----------

